# Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread



## Nightfisher_1 (3. März 2011)

Hay mich würd mal interessieren wie eure Angelplätze und regionen aussehen und auch eure Ausrüstung über ruten,telt. etc-Volles Programm.

Stellt doch mal paar Fotos rein.


----------



## Forelle97 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Das ist mein Vereinsgewässer in Büdingen , wunderschön , oder ? :l


----------



## cafabu (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Moin, moin,
und unser Teich am Rande von Hamburg.


----------



## riecken (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



cafabu schrieb:


> Moin, moin,
> und unser Teich am Rande von Hamburg.


Der riecht ja nach karpfen und schleien


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hi so siehts bei mir immer aus.wenn ich auf Aal und Zander aus bin.LG Pitti


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Das find ich auch sehr schön.LG Pitti


----------



## holgerson (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Mein Mefo Revier
:vik:


----------



## monk47 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

also pitbulls´s spot gefällt mir bis jetzt am besten


----------



## boot (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Ich finde alle ganz gut.


----------



## boot (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

So schaut mein Zander Gewässer aus.


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hier noch ein von 3 Kanälen wo ich nur auf Aal war.LG Pitti


----------



## Bluna74 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hier noch ein von 3 Kanälen wo ich nur auf Aal war.LG Pitti



mit vier ruten...? |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes|uhoh:


----------



## holgerson (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Is bei uns auch erlaubt.


----------



## boot (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



The_Pitbull schrieb:


> Hier noch ein von 3 Kanälen wo ich nur auf Aal war.LG Pitti


 Pödders du auch da?


----------



## feld81 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen Haus-Gewässern aus dem wunderschönen Saarland:vik:


----------



## teddy- (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

@pitbull

das finde ich ja mal richtig gemütlich könnte man ja glatt ein haus drum rum bauen#6


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hi ja ich Pödder auch und ja wir dürfen mit 4 Ruten Angeln.Im nachbar verein sogar soviele wie man beaufsichtigen kann.Und im BVO Emden sind auch 8 Ruten erlaubt.Ich mache es jetzt meisten so bei Auflaufendem Wasser 4std auf Aal und Ablaufendem Wasser 4std auf Zander Hecht Wels und Barsch hab die besten Erfahrungen so gemacht.LG Pitti


----------



## The_Pitbull (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



teddy- schrieb:


> @pitbull
> 
> das finde ich ja mal richtig gemütlich könnte man ja glatt ein haus drum rum bauen#6


 
Stimmt mein Nachbar denkt auch immer ich zieh aus lol hehe.Aber ich geh meistens immer so an die 12std los und da möchte ich auch gut Versorgt sein.LG Pitti


----------



## teddy- (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

das sind meine hausgewässer in und um schwerin


----------



## teddy- (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

@pitbull 

fehlt nur noch das blondienchen die dir den kaffee einkippt:vik:


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

hier mein hausgewässer |supergri besser gesagt tümpel :q


----------



## teddy- (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

sieht aus wie ein torfstich kann das sein haben wir hir auch hat aber ein fischer tod geräubert#q


----------



## west1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*




































Denk die reichen für den Anfang mal.


----------



## boot (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

west1   da sind doch bestimmt gute Barsch oder?


----------



## angelpfeife (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

@ West1
Schöne Gewässer haste da. Meine Hausgewässer sehen sehr ähnlich aus (raum Karlsruhe). Hab leider keine Bilder davon


----------



## Pauli1990 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hier mal zwei meiner Hausgewässer |wavey:

Anhang anzeigen 156628

Anhang anzeigen 156629


Anhang anzeigen 156627


----------



## barschkönig (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Man habt ihr alle schöne Gewässer|bigeyes Die Fische riech ich bis hier:q Das Bild von meinem Hausgewässer habe ich im Januar diesen Jahres aufgenommen geiles Wetter:


----------



## west1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Bilder davon


Dann wirds aber Zeit dass du ein paar machst.


----------



## Udo561 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hi,
ich bin hier von vielen Gewässern umgeben , alle direkt vor meiner Haustüre.
Gruß Udo


----------



## CarpDream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

http://fischereiverein-ehingen.de/html/gewasser.html 

Hier findet ihr alle "meine" Gewässer ;-) 

Und was meint ihr?


----------



## CarpDream (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



teddy- schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ein torfstich kann das sein haben wir hir auch hat aber ein fischer tod geräubert#q




Wie bitte? 

Ich bekomme einen Knoten in den Augen. :c
Kann mir mal jemand sagen was er sagen will? 

Oder bin ich zu blöd es zu verstehen?


----------



## carphunter1678 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Wie bitte?
> 
> Ich bekomme einen Knoten in den Augen. :c
> Kann mir mal jemand sagen was er sagen will?
> ...


 

ich glaube er will damit sagen das er so einen see auch in der nähe hat,da aber ein angler den see leer gefischt hat so ganz sicher bin ich mir bei miener deutung aber auch nicht


----------



## Pauli1990 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

"sieht aus wie ein torfstich kann das sein haben wir hir auch hat aber ein fischer Tod geräubert"
=
Der See sieht aus wie ein Torfstich, kann das sein? So einen haben wir hier auch, hat aber ein Fischer tod geräubert (warscheinlich leer gefischt). 
Was war daran denn nicht zu verstehen :q


----------



## teddy- (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

ich meinte wo früher mal torf abgestochen wurde und dann daraus ein see teich etc. geworden ist weil der see so eckig aussieht wie von menschenhand geschaffen 

und bei uns ein fischer ihn abgefischt hat ohne neu zu besetzen weil er den besatz in seinem privatsee besetzt hat

 wo das raus kamm war er die pacht los

sorry für das _Missverständnis#h_


----------



## angelpfeife (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



west1 schrieb:


> Dann wirds aber Zeit dass du ein paar machst.


Dazu muss es aber erstmal grün werden. So kahl siehts irgendwie doof aus:q


----------



## barschkönig (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Dazu muss es aber erstmal grün werden. So kahl siehts irgendwie doof aus:q


 
Siehst ja mein Bild von dieses Jahr#6 Warte einen sonnigen Tag ab und dann machste die schönsten bilder.


----------



## weberei (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Geile Gewässer dabei! Da wird man echt neidisch.
Aber ich bin mit meinem Vereinsteich auch zufrieden. Heute erst wieder zwei schöne Stunden dort verbracht (Bilder unten sind aber noch von Januar).
Nur die Fische fehlen bisher noch  Bin aber auch erst seit diesem Jahr dabei und nur 3x dort gewesen... Alles zu seiner Zeit


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

ja find auch sind ein paar chillige angelplätze dabei |supergri
da kann man gucken wo man demnähst mal hinfährt^^ 
zum angeln


----------



## west1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hier noch zwei.













Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> da kann man gucken wo man demnähst mal hinfährt^^
> zum angeln


Glaub kaum dass du meine auf Anhieb finden würdest.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*






Das hier ist meins....


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hay Leute,
da ich glaube das der Thread gut ankommt habe ich mir mal was überlegt.Auf anderen Angler Seiten gibt es immer Wettbewerbe für die schönsten Fotoserien (Fisch,Gewässer,Rute,etc.)
Vll könnte man dies hier monatlich auch i-wie organisieren dass die schönste Fotoserie einen Wobbler gesponsort bekommt,die durch eine Juri bestimmt wird.
Denkt ihr das wäre machbar=


----------



## boot (4. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Warum nicht, das liegt nur am AB ob die es möglich machen. 
lg


----------



## inselkandidat (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hier wurde ich mit dem "Virus" befallen, an dem wir alle leiden.im zarten Alter von 3,5
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hier angel ich auch öfters:


----------



## tyirian (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Am Freitag an der Altmühl.


----------



## boot (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

tyirian   was fängt man dort.


----------



## Schneidi (5. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

so 5x5 meter auf grasboden, ca 5-10 cm lang 
leicht abfallend zum Wasser


----------



## tyirian (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

@ boot

Fangen kann man da eigentlich alles, es sind auf jedenfall alle bekannten Fischarten vorhanden. Angeblich auch vereinzelt Salmoniden.


----------



## Evil Deeds (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

fotos sind im album


----------



## boot (6. März 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



tyirian schrieb:


> @ boot
> 
> Fangen kann man da eigentlich alles, es sind auf jedenfall alle bekannten Fischarten vorhanden. Angeblich auch vereinzelt Salmoniden.


Das schaut da echt gut aus#6,und das da Salmoniden sind denke ich auch.


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Postet mal wieder ein paar Bilder von eurem letzten Ausflug


----------



## mathei (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 hier ist meins. ziegelaussensee in schwerin. bei ententeichwetter.


----------



## siloaffe (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Guckst du... 

:m


----------



## Hecht 1995 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Das sind meine!

http://img215.*ih.us/img215/403/imgp2184.jpg

http://img231.*ih.us/img231/6025/imgp1998u.jpg

http://img822.*ih.us/img822/8600/imgp2020u.jpg

http://img11.*ih.us/img11/1890/imgp2054f.jpg

http://img804.*ih.us/img804/299/imgp1778.jpg

http://img862.*ih.us/img862/6079/imgp1845.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

LG Lukas


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Würde mir sehr gefallen wenn hier noch mehr Leute ihren Platz veröffentlichen würden......


----------



## west1 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Hier war ich heute morgen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (21. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

mein aktuelles Forellengewässer (Sperre)


----------



## Tim1983 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



Aalredl schrieb:


> mein aktuelles Forellengewässer (Sperre)



Die beiden Bilder sehen super aus #6


----------



## NR.9 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

http://img543.*ih.us/img543/624/dscn0776y.jpg

http://img12.*ih.us/img12/7320/dscn0793tt.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Meine Zanderspots...


----------



## Bentham (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



Nightfisher_1 schrieb:


> Würde mir sehr gefallen wenn hier noch mehr Leute ihren Platz veröffentlichen würden......



This


----------



## Hellge (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

So sah meiner 2010 in Dänemark aus.


----------



## Breamhunter (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Mein Hot-Spot an der Weser |bigeyes


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Zitat von *3.2.1.mein Zander* 

 
_@Breamhunter

deine Antworten heute sind nicht gerade der Hit um sie nicht schwachs... zu nennen, oder?
Die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Shimanoservis auch schon.


Ich denke es ist die Hitze....|bigeyes_


----------



## omnimc (22. August 2011)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> @Breamhunter
> 
> deine Antworten heute sind nicht gerade der Hit um sie nicht schwachs... zu nennen, oder?
> Die Antwort auf die Frage nach dem Shimanoservis auch schon.
> ...


 

wieso antwort da stand ja nur hot spot:q wer es brauch#y.


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Irgendwie geht unser Thread hier ein bischen unter was mient ihr? Habt ihr neue Gewässer erkundet? stellt sie mal rein!!!


----------



## Blinker Mann (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

´Nö, Nö, was für ein Gewässer


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*

Das Bild ist leider etwas klein geraten, ist ja aber auch nur ein kleiner Bach...
BaFo's, ReFo's und Bachsaiblinge, ab und zu auch mal Barsch und Döbel, nur Fliege und Kunstköder, kein Gummi. Nicht einfach zu befischen, aber spuckt jedes Jahr mehrere Forellen ü60 aus...


----------



## Bobster (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Der -so sieht mein Angelplatz aus- Thread*


----------

